# Two of the garments that I have just made.



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have no patterns that I can share I'm afraid. All garments start out as a load of scribble on scrap paper...the size and style of garment is then inputted into my garment design program in my Brother KH970 machine. 
The stitch patterns are taken from different sources. Some are built into my machine...some are from floppy discs that are then transferred to the machine via a PPD.....others are taken from books or magazines and some are just in my head.

The first is knitted using 3 strands of 2/28....the stitch pattern is a section of one that I have on a floppy. I added/knitted in the beads to dress it up a little. The beads change from different shades of purple/mauve/silver as you move.

The second is weaved....the stitch pattern was already in my machine. The main yarn is a fine cotton and the weaved yarn is a fashion yarn. Very quick and easy to do.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

How very pretty! And stylish! I have never wanted a knitting machine, as I like the feel of the needles in my hands, & the comfort of knitting or crocheting while I watch TV in the evenings. The not really having to look at what you're doing, once you get your pattern down. But this beauty is giving me another think! Well done, my dear!


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just beautiful, especially the first one! Would love to know how to do that one.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Love your garden!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Both are really nice, but that top one is absolutely gorgeous! Nice work!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Both are very beautiful! thanks for the flowers also!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Your machine knitweaves nice. Did you have any floats that didn't get woven in? The floral beaded pattern you chose is very pretty. Both are beautifully knit.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

You do beautiful work!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

They are gorgeous! :thumbup: Keep up the great work.


----------



## Joanne447 (Jul 24, 2012)

oh, these are so great-what talent you have.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Your machine knitweaves nice. Did you have any floats that didn't get woven in? The floral beaded pattern you chose is very pretty. Both are beautifully knit.


No Kate...all the floats knitted in beautifully. I was really pleased with the fact that it knitted the way it did. 
I have an enormous, industrial sized cone of this fashion yarn and I didn't like the look of it knitted on it's own. Also on the standard bed it was fighting the tension mast....maybe if I had tried it on my chunky it wouldn't have done this....but I couldn't be bothered to get my chunky out to try it. 
Any other ideas on how to use it all up?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are both beautiful. I love the addition of the beads :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

missmolly said:


> They are both beautiful. I love the addition of the beads :thumbup: :thumbup:


I won the bidding on a load of beads and beading tool on E-bay and decided that I needed to use some. Working out where to put them on the pattern (seeing that on a machine you are looking at the back of the garment) and then knitting them in was a headache. I think that in future I would cheat and sew them on afterwards.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I think sewing them on may save some headaches next time you want to add beads!! lol
My Mum always made beautiful MK items and made the patterns up as she went along. I can remember as a child having knitted dresses :-D


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Wonderful!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

A big thank you to all for your kind remarks.
Sue.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful! The only beading I have done was added as I crocheted around the edge. Must try to add in as I go! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> I have no patterns that I can share I'm afraid. All garments start out as a load of scribble on scrap paper...the size and style of garment is then inputted into my garment design program in my Brother KH970 machine.
> The stitch patterns are taken from different sources. Some are built into my machine...some are from floppy discs that are then transferred to the machine via a PPD.....others are taken from books or magazines and some are just in my head.
> 
> The first is knitted using 3 strands of 2/28....the stitch pattern is a section of one that I have on a floppy. I added/knitted in the beads to dress it up a little. The beads change from different shades of purple/mauve/silver as you move.
> ...


Well done, both are lovely xx


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

You sure are talented. Your sweaters are beautiful.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Both are really lovely.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Very, very beautiful,,,,great job and enjoy wearing them !!!


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

If my machine knitting looked even half as beautiful as yours,I would think I had died and gone to knitters heaven. Your design is just gorgeous


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

very very nice, you did a beautiful job
and it looks like your garden appears to be very pretty also
Patti


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful work, Sue. You have really mastered your machine!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous! Would you like to come to Canada for oh, say 6 months to get me on the right track!! 
:lol:


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Love it.
Especially the first one.
Eudice


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice work


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## victoria18 (Jun 17, 2013)

what gorgeous work well done you it may even encourage me to have a go at weaving. `i keep reading up on it but then chicken out and do something familiar.


----------



## hagan (Feb 14, 2013)

very beautiful. love the beads in the vine of flowers. your knitting is very even and lovely.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Gorgeous garments and LOVE the beadwork. You are very talented.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Both are beautiful. Great designer you are.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Both are lovely, love the beading accents, beautifully done.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

So pretty, both of them!


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

it's obvious you are a very experienced knitter!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely work, both are beautiful


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

very cool! I love to hand knit but this would take me so long that I would be way too old to wear it when I finished. I do love that pattern though.


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well done. Gorgeous work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Well done, Susieknitter. Love 'em both. :thumbup:


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

These are so beautiful!!!! I so wish I could find another good machine to buy. I loved mine so much. One of the really great things about a good knitting machine is how you can be so wonderfully creative. You certainly proved that with your creations.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Very lovely!


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Gorgeous Garments. Nice tension, lovely ribs. A nice pair, well done.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Love your black and white pattern. Both sweaters are great!!. Love the way you have your fabric making the most of the designs.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful sweaters. Love the work you do.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> No Kate...all the floats knitted in beautifully. I was really pleased with the fact that it knitted the way it did.
> I have an enormous, industrial sized cone of this fashion yarn and I didn't like the look of it knitted on it's own. Also on the standard bed it was fighting the tension mast....maybe if I had tried it on my chunky it wouldn't have done this....but I couldn't be bothered to get my chunky out to try it.
> Any other ideas on how to use it all up?


susie my idea is, send it to me :lol: You are amazing how do you do the rib so neat is it done on the Brother?
? :thumbup:


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Dlclose said:


> very cool! I love to hand knit but this would take me so long that I would be way too old to wear it when I finished. I do love that pattern though.


I'm with you. I love to hand knit, but have been thinking of investing in a machine. I have a lot of family that I like to knit and crochet for. :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters Sue!


----------



## mannie (Mar 24, 2013)

Your knitted things always look so beautifully finished, lovely. The beads are a very nice touch too.


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

They are both really beautiful. Thanks for posting. I may want to get a machine like that after seeing your photos!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I know that some time has past since I put this topic on but I would like to say a big thank you to all for your very nice comments. 
I also want to say the following to....

Weegie, I would love to visit Canada for 6 months. What a wonderful working holiday...seeing a different country doing something that I love with some one that likes doing the same would be heaven! Then you could come back here with me for 6 months. It's a deal. :lol: 

Victoria 18....don't chicken out of weaving it's really easy to do. Have a go now and you will wonder why you didn't do it before and be really surprised.

Irish Maggie...if you lived down the road I would definitely share the yarn. A friend of mine has the cone at the moment and is returning it when she has had her share.
The ribs were done on the Brother ribber.

DIclose and Jean Wilkins.....I have just one thing to say to the pair of you other than thank you....buy a machine! 

Marcia get the Brother KH970.....you will love it I'm sure.

I have some other pics that I may put on...but I don't want people to get bored with my work or think that I am trying to hog the limelight.


----------



## mannie (Mar 24, 2013)

Personally speaking I love seeing the items you post; it is not hogging the limelight at all, just providing inspiration and encouragement. The main reason I log on to this forum nearly every day is that I enjoy seeing what other people have made and it is often a starting point for me to make something similar. So keep them coming, and happy knitting.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!Beautifully done!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Hog Away , You Give us Inspiration , someday i hope to be like you...........xo :thumbup:


----------

